# IBO Triple Crown....Will there ever be a change???



## Bowtech54 (Sep 20, 2006)

It seems that's the way its going to be forever. I personally think the wealth needs to be spread around to those clubs that's willing undertake this type of tournament.


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

I personally would like to see change. I agree.. spread the wealth...and I like to see new places...and shoot on new courses...it keeps things fresh and exciting and not to mention challenging! And if they would do that then I wouldn't have to listen to people in my shooting group saying for example: "oh I remember this shot from last year it was a turkey instead of a bear."  And that course is tough it has alot of "missing ground shots." Doesn't that say something?:smile:

Just an opinion!!!


----------



## X-SHOOTER (Feb 9, 2005)

Yeah, I am getting burnt out on the same places every year! One reason I took this year off, got to be a routine and wasn't appealing to me!


----------



## jgean (Mar 7, 2005)

I have often wondered if they have long term contracts with the places they currently hold shoots. Theres nothing wrong with the places they have shoots at now, but it would be nice to have them mix it up like the ASA does.


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

There's already been one change! I don't bother spending all that money and going to shoot my heart out to win $50 bucks!


----------



## jgean (Mar 7, 2005)

I wonder if the IBO will ever venture west?


----------



## jgean (Mar 7, 2005)

Any word on possible changes?


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I am getting tired shooting the same ranges year after year. At least the amatures get to rotate every few years. At Bedford and Nelsonville we've shot the same ranges since around 2003. This year I was telling my group what out next shot was going to be at Bedford. I skipped out on worlds this year mainly because I was very disappointed with the triple crown ranges. I miss the horror of shooting nelsonville up on the hill instead of a bunch of shots out in freshly cut fields.


----------



## Bowtech54 (Sep 20, 2006)

Well Ladies and Gentlemen you are beating your head up against a rock wall to get anything type of new location in the Northern Triple Crown. They are the choosen ones.........these types of requests have been submitted to deaf ears in the pass. I think the IBO doesn't want it move because some of the directors are possibly on the board or have close involvement but good luck on chasing a ghost'


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Will they ever change...Will King Watkins ever change? The IBO is really going stale in my opinion...60X hit the nail on the head...Where is the creativity of making new and challenging courses? The KING and his Court are only there for the $$$


----------



## ArrowStar1 (Jun 10, 2008)

From what I was told recently by someone in the "know" there is a good reason that these shoots will not ever change.
1. Presidents from these 3 clubs are on the board of directors of the IBO. These are appointed seats by the King.
2 The King is appointed by the Board of Directors.
As long as you keep your Board of directors happy (give them a big shoot) you will never have to worry about your job.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

One of these days people will open their eyes stop complaining and just stop going to IBO shoots! I did once I attended a ASA Pro Am. I hear the excuses all the time I live in a IBO area, I don't want to slow my bow down, and on and on, but at the end of the day if you shoot IBO sanctioned shoots you are handing your money to the same clubs year after year and the IBO is not doing s*** for you... STOP GOING that is the only way
things may change, I doubt it thought!!


----------



## cheevers73005 (Aug 25, 2010)

ok so if we dont like the ibo and you want to shoot 3d not field where to go? what group
I cant stand shooting these podunk little shoots that dont score right. last week I went to one I was the talk of the group becouse I had a stab that was longer than 6" here i am with a 30" easton pm me with any recommendations


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

The pro/semi pro ranges at Erie were awful this year, what a crap hole, not impressed at all.


----------



## nowheels (Mar 28, 2009)

Those clubs have great land for shooting. Target setters are just lazy. Wish I had that much land to set on. I am always looking for new shots and I set a course every month. If your up for a challenge check us out this weekend at Clinton County, Ohio ccfsa.com


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

There's talk of changing the nelsonville shot to somewhere else


----------



## Sith of Archery (Nov 5, 2008)

To many officers of the 3 clubs that host the triple crown on the IBO board.

Clubs making way too much money. Don't let anyone tell you different...those 3 clubs are making a load of $$$$ IF they say otherwise, they are liars.


----------



## jgean (Mar 7, 2005)

I heard nelsonville might change??


----------



## tryinhardarcher (Feb 3, 2006)

I have shot both IBO and ASA events. My only coment is that the ASA actually listens to its members, regardless of what they have to say. Its as simple as the change in the shooter of the year rules for ASA, would the IBO have done that ???? The members voiced their opinions, and the association listened. Now isnt that a novel idea ?!!?


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

Nelsonville is one id like to see stay the same. Staying in the dorms is just nice and cheap but I would like it if bedford and Erie would change.


----------



## Wes_C7 (Feb 24, 2010)

I don't mind the NTC shoots, but they definitely need to bring one or even two of the STC shoots a little more north. TN, KY, NC, VA, WVA. The turnout this year was just pathetic.


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

I believe if they would change we would see an influx of new shooters.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Wes_C7 said:


> I don't mind the NTC shoots, but they definitely need to bring one or even two of the STC shoots a little more north. TN, KY, NC, VA, WVA. The turnout this year was just pathetic.


As long as the IBO STC shoots are in the heart of ASA territory they will continue to have pathetic turnouts.......


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

IBO payouts stink, why? because the clubs are raking in the money.... To be fairk clubs Making some money or even a lot is ok with me...but my gosh...look at the amount they take in vs what they pay out....BIG PAY DAY! If they increased their payouts, i think their attendance would increase...and they would even make more $...and shooters would be more encouraged/motivated to show up. 

My other complaint is shooting times for pro/semi pro/sr pr, heck everyone! Why does the IBO REUSE to set their ranges up like the asa, and have everyone start at the same time? *To have an equal **playing field *I asked this question to an IBO official...and their response,,,where a hunting org....not a target org. Ok..so explain to me why the open classes can have long stablizers, target sites, magnified lens, target colored bows etc.... Why not hunting set ups only for all classess?
I would think it would be less work for the clubs to do so and less walking, wasted land/space....
I have no problems with Ken nor the ladies that work so hard for the IBO... Sure, we dont always agree,,,but that doesnt make them bad people....

I gotta give them some credit. at bedford we (semi and all pros) had assigned shooting times...we moved along very well..no hold ups....which has been a major IBO problem in the past. However the shooting times for one ex 8;00 vs 9:40 for another on the same range is not fair...hard to see/ shoot/judge when its still dark in the woods! Plus other factors could come into play, ex. wind, rain Set the targets up ASA style, everyone shoot at same time...then the problem would be solved...more equal playing field.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

This is the reason that i quite playing softball.When i first started playing Nationals and World was at a diffrent location every year.Now that Disney has the rights World has been at the same location DISNEY WORLD for i can't remember how long now and i got burnt out on going there so i quite playing it wasn't fun anymore:sad:


----------



## jgean (Mar 7, 2005)

Any changes for next year?


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

jgean said:


> Any changes for next year?


Yep, 3rd leg to Columbus OH.


----------



## jgean (Mar 7, 2005)

Why the change? I'm very surprised!


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

hocking college does not want it there again


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

jgean said:


> Will the IBO ever move the National Triple Crown from Bedford, Erie and Nelsonville? Who would like to see a change? Who wouldn't and why?


No.

the north needs an ASA type association that listens to members and knows how to put on a show. buddies shooting with buddies, rude range officials who don't know the rules, no shotgun start...on and on and on...

wonder if Mike is interested in franchising ASA?


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

arrowblaster said:


> Yep, 3rd leg to Columbus OH.


Show me where this has been officially announced.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

We use to have a big gang from our area that went to the Triple crown. Then they added that you had to attend 1 of the Southern Triple Crowns to be shooter of the year. Now only a hand full goes to Bedford. After 16 years, totally boring for all of us. Erie is only a couple hours away and its really boring shooting up the road to the short little ravine shots in the same place every year. We have found it a lot more fun to attend Camo Cares,Daves Archey Team Shoot, Presqe Isle Archers Team Shoot. We all go there,shotgun start,have a good time and go home feeling good. Go to an IBO shoot and I drive home asking myself why did I do this again--Boring. We are all skipping Bedford and Erie but are looking forward to trying the new course near Columbus, Ohio and Hitting Worlds at Seven Springs in Pa. Now at least the 2nd half of the summer sounds interesting. I wish the Cabela's Shoot would come back to Pa like about 10 years ago.--Great Shoot it was.


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

where in columbus?


----------



## finger tripper (Jun 15, 2010)

i was told the main part of the third leg was at cardinal center in cardington oh. i dont know if thats carved in stone or not. i hope so tho. be nice to have a shoot close to home for once


----------



## jgean (Mar 7, 2005)

I see some major cjanges are happening for next year. I'm very surprised Bedford isnt having a shoot anymore. Anyone know why?


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Must've been the pressure this thread put on them 6 years ago. ....
Or the pensions kicked in from 25 years of running the same courses but raking in the money on all of our entry fees and vendor booth fees.
You wanted change , you got, it why question? 6 years later lmao.


----------



## jgean (Mar 7, 2005)

Do you know why it changed?


----------



## hoytlifer (Mar 28, 2009)

draw29 said:


> We use to have a big gang from our area that went to the Triple crown. Then they added that you had to attend 1 of the Southern Triple Crowns to be shooter of the year. Now only a hand full goes to Bedford. After 16 years, totally boring for all of us. Erie is only a couple hours away and its really boring shooting up the road to the short little ravine shots in the same place every year. We have found it a lot more fun to attend Camo Cares,Daves Archey Team Shoot, Presqe Isle Archers Team Shoot. We all go there,shotgun start,have a good time and go home feeling good. Go to an IBO shoot and I drive home asking myself why did I do this again--Boring. We are all skipping Bedford and Erie but are looking forward to trying the new course near Columbus, Ohio and Hitting Worlds at Seven Springs in Pa. Now at least the 2nd half of the summer sounds interesting. I wish the Cabela's Shoot would come back to Pa like about 10 years ago.--Great Shoot it was.


I agree! Our club hosted a cabelas shoot in northern IL and it was a successful shoot for our club and our area. We would take it on again in a heartbeat


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

I saved a lot of money just going to Walmart and buying my belt buckle

$6.99 never left the city much less the state. and I didn't have a lot of others looking for belt buckles hanging with their buddies trying to cheat me out of it. lol


----------



## bowjoe1800 (Sep 8, 2008)

jgean said:


> Do you know why it changed?


Manpower I think.


----------

